

Prosthetic Knowledge Picks: Computer Graphics & Art 1976-1978 - mattdennewitz
http://rhizome.org/editorial/2012/sep/25/prosthetic-knowledge-picks-computer-graphics-art-1/

======
mattdennewitz
These publications are available as PDFs at the bottom of this article, too.

